# Compact Fluorescent Lamps in Colors



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Last year I couldn't find 60 watt orange incandescent bulbs anywhere. I found some 3 for $6 compact fluorescent lamps at the grocery store on sale and spray painted them orange. . . worked great! You can use any color, red, green, blue, yellow, whatever. Save a little on your electric bill at the same time. 

Since CF's don't get too hot the paint doesn't burn off. 

I used regular Krylon spray paint. Whether that makes any difference, I don't know.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I looked everywhere last year for orange bulbs. I was origially looking for spot lights. I did find orange CFL bulbs recently at Amazon.

Amazon.com: Feit Electric BPESL13T/O 13-Watt Compact Fluorescent Mini Twist Orange Bulb: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51zcovhIRAL


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

We get the 13w (60 equivelent) color PC lamps, tho I have not listed them on MinionsWeb (no one asks for them)


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Walgreens and only one of our local Walmarts has red, yellow,orange, blue and green CFLs. I have done most of my lighting the last few years with them. You can put many lights on one circuit.

I'm going to try your Krylon spray paint idea for purple.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Menards has the colors. Also, try the CFL buglight.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Look for a spray paint called "Metallic cast" at a local automtive supply store.It is a transparent spray paint.
There is a high silver base that you normally use 1st, then spray a few coat of it & it is a cheap "colored" chroming effect. 
I've used it on an alien egg (done with great stuff) for "veins" with the egg body in neon yellow & green ,& under a black light
WOW the cast pops !! It comes in red,purple,blue. Another product is VHT transparent paint (yellow/gold,blue,red & green colors).
These are meant for recoloring chrome & / or creating a colored chrome effect,but have found other great uses for it on my props.
I haven't tried it on a clf lite,but i think it will work & not cut down on the lite output.Looks like i will have to put it to the test myself.
FYI- transparent paints get darker as you apply THIN coats,don't do heavy coats or it will run & peel off fast. Spray these with 
10 or 15 min between coats to allow proper bonding of coats.Too heavy multi coats can also "lift" the previous coats due to the 
thinners in them.They will melt styrofoam type material, so a water based primer is recommended 1st if using on props like 
foam board, great stuff,etc unless you want that "eaten" / weathered look.


----------

